# Name eines Netzlaufwerks ermitteln



## UliS (22. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

Wenn ich den Namen eines Rechners oder Nas Laufwerks im Lan ermitteln will frage ich folgendermaßen ab:


```
InetAddress iAddr =  InetAddress.getByName(servername_oder_IP);
String hostname = iAddr.getHostName();
```

Ist der Server oder ein Ordner des Servers als Laufwerk gemappt, (unter Windows z.B. \\Nas\Folder auf Z:\ ) finde ich mit java keine Möglichkeit zu erkennen dass das Laufwerk Z auf einen Server verweist, bzw.  wie ich den Namen des Servers rausfinden kann.

Weiss hier jemand Rat?

Gruß
Uli


----------



## Michael... (22. Apr 2010)

___


----------



## Michael... (22. Apr 2010)

In einer meiner alten Apps habe ich eine Methode die *net use* benutzt, um zu ermittlen, ob ein Netzwerkpfad auch als lokaler Pfad auf dem Rechner eingerichtet ist und gegebenenfalls diese Netzwerkurl in eine lokale Pfadangabe umwandelt.

```
public static String getLocalPath(String path) {
		if (path ==null)
			return path;
		path = path.toUpperCase();
		try {
			Process process= Runtime.getRuntime().exec("net use");
			BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(process.getInputStream()));
			String line;
			String[] components;
			while ((line=in.readLine())!=null) {
				components = line.split("\\s+");
				if (components.length>2 && components[2].startsWith("\\\\")) {
					//System.out.println(components[2]);
					if (path.startsWith(components[2].toUpperCase())) {
						return components[1] + path.substring(components[2].length());
					}
				}
			}
		}
		catch (Exception exc) {exc.printStackTrace();}
		return path;
	}
```


----------



## UliS (22. Apr 2010)

Das ist schon mal ein guter Ansatz. 
Hatte gehofft über eine externe Library was plattformunabhängiges zu finden.
Ich habe versucht mit JNDI was zu finden, bin aber nicht in die Tiefen vorgedrungen um zu verstehen was damit geht.

Uli


----------



## Michael... (22. Apr 2010)

UliS hat gesagt.:


> Hatte gehofft über eine externe Library was plattformunabhängiges zu finden.


Naja, wie Laufwerke angebunden sind ist ja eher was plattformspezifisches.


----------



## UliS (22. Apr 2010)

Du hast natürlich Recht.
Das werde ich pro Plattform differenzieren.
Vielen Dank.
Uli


----------

